# Type of beans for Areopress



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Looking at some roaster they put best for Filter or cafeterie.....which would be best for areopress?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Aeropress can be used so many ways & is so flexible, it's hard to imagine a bean that it can't get on with. I think the references to brew methods are with regards to how the beans are ground if buying pre-ground coffee? Or, the roast profile (not necessarily the bean itself, some beans show up in the same roaster's suggestion for brewed as a lighter roast & espresso as darker roast) is more suited to brewed methods, rather than espresso?

My favourite Aeropress brews so far have all erred towards coarser (than typical espresso) grinds & long contact time, so for me, I'd be looking at filter profile beans. But that doesn't mean that espresso style roasts wouldn't work if you were looking for something more akin to a lungo/moka pot style brew.


----------



## simmo3801 (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm eagerly watching this as I've just ordered an aeropress for work...


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Wanted to order a small amount from two day coffees, but credit system seems to be down and getting no reply, are they still open?.

Im guessing it must be roast profiles as you can still choose if you want it ground etc?

may go with this

http://www.jamesgourmetcoffee.com/product.php/684/


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I have had the other 2 Honduran offerings from James Gourmet (Finca Matazano & El Moral, the El Moral is possibly my desert island coffee for brewed, insanely juicy), I don't think you can go far wrong there.

Notice that the Kenyans appear in both filter & espresso roast profiles (I've only had the filter profile version, again, hard to wrong with).


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

So is it the way they roast it that makes it different to espresso?


----------

